# Bayern campione d'Europa 2020. Record assoluto di vittorie.



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

Il Bayern Monaco, grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 col PSG, si è laureato campione d'Europa per la sesta volta. I bavaresi hanno vinto tutte le partite della Champions 2019/2020. Record assoluto. Nessuno ci era mai riuscito.


----------



## Solo (23 Agosto 2020)

Poveri sboroni mangiarane, sucate.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

Ci sarebbe tanto da dire su sti Neymar e Mbappè...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Comunque non vale perché è post Covid


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

Bayern a -1 da noi. 

Qua o succede un miracolo o entro il prossimo decennio ci supereranno Liverpool, Bayern e Barcellona.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2020)

Mbappè delusione della serata. Neymar conferma di essere sopravvalutatissimo ed oggi è stato letteralmente surclassato dalla difesa tedesca. Bayern, dopo i primi 20 minuti in cui ha lasciato fare il PSG e qualche occasione concessa, padrone del campo. Meritata dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

In realtà io godo che Thiago Silva non l'abbia alzata


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe tanto da dire su sti Neymar e Mbappè...



Mbappè ha delle scusanti... Neymar no


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2020)

Mi aspettavo una partita ricca di gol ma ha vinto chi se la meritava. 

Dispiace per Neymar


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

icardi non l ha messo perchè giocavano solo in contropiede.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bayern a -1 da noi.
> 
> Qua o succede un miracolo o entro il prossimo decennio ci supereranno Liverpool, Bayern e Barcellona.



Alla lunga se non finisce il mondo tante squadre ne vinceranno ben più di 10. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Le nostre 7 non ce le toglie nessuno.


----------



## Capitano (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In realtà io godo che Thiago Silva non l'abbia alzata



Io, invece, tifavo per lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mbappè ha delle scusanti... Neymar no



non avevo dubbi.. quali sono?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco, grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 col PSG, si è laureato campione d'Europa per la sesta volta. I bavaresi hanno vinto tutte le partite della Champions 2019/2020. Record assoluto. Nessuno ci era mai riuscito.



Vittoria epica e meritata per il Bayern!

Praticamente ha voto tutte le partite quest anno, tutte le partite di CL giocate, spesso passeggiando sugli avversari, Tottenham, Barca, ha fatto il record di Gol!

Grande Bayern!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2020)

Vittoria indiscutibile come poche altre volte


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe tanto da dire su sti Neymar e Mbappè...


Mica tante, Mario, una sola: scarsi, punto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me è stata una partita equilibrata. Mbappe ha sbagliato, ma almeno c'era, Neymar manco quello! Icardi fuori è follia dai. In più il Francese si era procurato un rigore netto con una giocata pazzesca.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2020)

ormai li abbiamo incollati al deretano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mica tante, Mario, una sola: scarsi, punto.



scarsi anche lewa e gnabry allora?

dai ragazzi.. scarsi............. sono dei top.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Agosto 2020)

Commercialisti battono sceicchi... Dimostrazione che se ci sono i soldi ma non le idee non si va molto lontani.

Vittoria strameritata.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2020)

Godo sceicchi del cavolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bayern a -1 da noi.
> 
> Qua o succede un miracolo o entro il prossimo decennio ci supereranno Liverpool, Bayern e Barcellona.



Il Bayern é andato in finale nel 2010, 2012, 2013 e 2020. In Germania, l'economia principale del Europa, il loro dominio é destinato a continuare. Diciamo che nel 2030 con ogni probabilita saranno davanti a noi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me state esagerando. La partita è stata equilibrata, poche palle.
Mbappe il rigore con la magia se l'ero procurato dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

C'è anche un po' di Italia nella presenza di Coman dicono a Mediaset


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco, grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 col PSG, si è laureato campione d'Europa per la sesta volta. I bavaresi hanno vinto tutte le partite della Champions 2019/2020. Record assoluto. Nessuno ci era mai riuscito.



Vado controcorrente e dico che mi dispiace per il PSG:
1. non sopporto Thomas Müller: penso sia uno dei giocatori, se non il giocatore, che “odio” di più (in senso calcistico);
2. mi è sempre piaciuto Neymar; 
3. Parigi è una città meravigliosa e speravo la Coppa prendesse la direzione della capitale francese.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Commercialisti battono sceicchi... Dimostrazione che se ci sono i soldi ma non le idee non si va molto lontani.
> 
> Vittoria strameritata.



Bayern commercialisti? Sì, come no...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è anche un po' di Italia nella presenza di Coman dicono a Mediaset



Sei sicuro che non abbiano detto 'un po di Juventus'?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2020)

Primo tempo equilibrato, ma nel secondo si è vista tutta la superiorità del Bayern.

Dispiace perché ora sono a -1 insieme al Liverpool che ha vinto l'anno scorso, ma il PSG ha meritato di perdere. Mbappé con quel gol divorato a fine primo tempo...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è anche un po' di Italia nella presenza di Coman dicono a Mediaset



Un pò di Juve, sisi... Poi c'era anche Orsato. Mezza coppa in più nel palmares dei gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che non abbiano detto 'un po di Juventus'?



Stava per dirlo secondo me ma si è corretto all'ultimo ahah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

Speravo che vincesse il PSG primo perché ci teneva lontano il Bayern e secondo perché speravo che vincessero gli Sceicchi e sbattessero in faccia al mondo intero che vince chi spende. Così la gente forse la smetterebbe di rompere le palle con sti progetti di crescita da falliti, andando prendere giovani mezze pippe del Burundi, sperando di trovare il nuovo Maradona!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2020)

ahahaha Orsato che riceve una medaglia per non aver assegnato nemmeno un rigore su 2-3 che c'erano in questa partita. Fenomeno.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Commercialisti battono sceicchi... Dimostrazione che se ci sono i soldi ma non le idee non si va molto lontani.
> 
> Vittoria strameritata.



Al Bayern spendono senza dubbio in modo oculato come ben dici, ma sono cosi ricchi che non ha senso dirlo, possono arrivare quasi a chiunque lo stesso... un po' come Real e Barca: economicamente sono integerrimi, ma è troppo facile esserlo quando sei il piu ricco del pianeta

È verissimo che capacità e soldi batteranno sempre chi ha solo i soldi


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2020)

Neymar è uno dei più grandi bluff del calcio moderno, ma già lo si sapeva. Delusione Mbappè. 
Vittoria meritata del Bayern, soprattutto per il percorso effettuato, anche se stasera hanno avuto una buona dose di fortuna


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ahahaha Orsato che riceve una medaglia per non aver assegnato nemmeno un rigore su 2-3 che c'erano in questa partita. Fenomeno.



Li sta preservando per la Juve


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2020)

Nel 2021 saremo agganciati a 7 perché secondo me sarà di nuovo Bayern o Liverpool,ad oggi non esiste altro.Ma l'importante per me è veder marcire qualcuno a 2 coppe,che poi ci sarebbe da discutere se sono 2 o se 2 ne fanno una.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il Bayern é andato in finale nel 2010, 2012, 2013 e 2020. In Germania, l'economia principale del Europa, il loro dominio é destinato a continuare. Diciamo che nel 2030 con ogni probabilita saranno davanti a noi.




Oggi ci hanno raggiunto come numero di finali giocate, 11, noi non andiamo in finale dal 2007, non giochiamo la champions dal 2014 e, se ci va bene, ci torneremo dopo 7 anni. Insomma un crollo totale.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nel 2021 saremo agganciati a 7 perché secondo me sarà di nuovo Bayern o Liverpool,ad oggi non esiste altro.Ma l'importante per me è veder marcire qualcuno a 2 coppe,che poi ci sarebbe da discutere se sono 2 o se 2 ne fanno una.



Sono d’accordo: quelli lì non devono vederla manco di striscio.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

Dirigenti, giocatori, capi Uefa tutti attaccati e senza mascherine...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dirigenti, giocatori, capi Uefa tutti attaccati e senza mascherine...



Però è colpa della movida.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Neuer 2 CL + Mondiale
Umiliato Buffone


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bayern commercialisti? Sì, come no...



In panchina con Hernandez, Pavard, Coutinho, e Tolisso avevano giocatori pagati oltre 250 milioni. I commercialisti...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Agosto 2020)

sento parla di sceicchi qua sceicchi la...che non hanno vinto...

vero..intanto però in finale di champions loro ci arrivano...noi non arriviamo manco ai gironi


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Neymar è uno dei più grandi bluff del calcio moderno, ma già lo si sapeva. Delusione Mbappè.
> Vittoria meritata del Bayern, soprattutto per il percorso effettuato, anche se stasera hanno avuto una buona dose di fortuna



Proprio bluff Neymar no, però capisco cosa intendi.

Mbappè invece è il primo giocatore che vorrei al Milan se avessi questo potere


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

Il Bayern è l'unica squadra al mondo che vince le Champions quando cambia gli allenatori in corsa. Pazzeschi.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In panchina con Hernandez, Pavard, Coutinho, e Tolisso avevano giocatori pagati oltre 250 milioni. I commercialisti...



Robe da matti...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neuer 2 CL + Mondiale
> Umiliato Buffone



Buffon è stato penso uno dei portieri più forti della storia. Nel suo apice sicuramente molto più forte di Neur, che è un fenomeno. Come uomo però non c'è storia, Neur è tutto un'altra persona, un vero signore. Quindi godo come un riccio nel vedere lo schifoso gigibet a zero Champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi ci hanno raggiunto come numero di finali giocate, 11, noi non andiamo in finale dal 2007, non giochiamo la champions dal 2014 e, se ci va bene, ci torneremo dopo 7 anni. Insomma un crollo totale.



Noi oggi siamo fuori da ogni discorso,alcuni quasi neanche ci conoscono tra i calciatori e tra le nuove generazioni di bambini,siamo all'80mo posto del ranking,dietro anche a squadre della Bielorussia e del Kazakistan,cioè,ma veramente ancora troviamo la forza e la voglia di parlare di Milan?


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bayern commercialisti? Sì, come no...



E invece si... loro spendono quel che incassano


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Ciro Ferrara: "allenatore del Bayern uno dei pochi a raggiungere la finale come giocatore anche se l'ha persa e come allenatore vincendola"

Grande Ciro
Allora a confronto Ancelotti è Super Saiyan God


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è l'unica squadra al mondo che vince le Champions quando cambia gli allenatori in corsa. Pazzeschi.



Di Matteo ti dice nulla?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Noi oggi siamo fuori da ogni discorso,alcuni quasi neanche ci conoscono tra i calciatori e tra le nuove generazioni di bambini,siamo all'80mo posto del ranking,dietro anche a squadre della Bielorussia e del Kazakistan,cioè,ma veramente ancora troviamo la forza e la voglia di parlare di Milan?



Si. Altrimenti cosa ci facciamo qua? È un forum del Milan, non del Bayern. Il calcio è ciclico e torneremo anche noi!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2020)

Mediaset dice che il Bayern ha 7 Champions ahah


----------



## Molenko (23 Agosto 2020)

Ha vinto la squadra migliore. Il Bayern fa un calcio a dir poco fantastico, non è una squadra perfetta perché dietro la linea difensiva si prende sempre tantissimi rischi, ma è perfettamente bilanciato a quello che propongono. Partita fantastica di Thomas Muller, che sembra rinato. Fantastico pure Thiago Alcantara, giocatore forse troppo sottovalutato.

Leggo critiche a Mbappé: indubbiamente stasera è mancato, ma a questo non manca nulla per diventare il migliore al mondo, se non un po' di fame in più in queste partite. Non credo gli mancheranno occasioni per rifarsi in carriera.


----------



## Route66 (23 Agosto 2020)

Spiace per Thiago che ha disputato una grande partita anche stasera ma l'idea di vedere esultare il giuda interista escort di lusso mi avrebbe fatto andare di traverso le ferie appena trascorse.
Vittoria strameritata , complimenti al Bayern.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neuer 2 CL + Mondiale
> Umiliato Buffone



Buffon ha vinto una coppa UEFA col Parma, cosa che tutti dimenticano perché la nostra meravigliosa stampa non considera le vittorie extra-juve. Un po' come con pirlo, con Sky che il giorno in cui venne ufficializzato allenatore della Juve riuscì a dire che ha vinto tutto... In maglia juventina. Roba da matti


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bayern commercialisti? Sì, come no...



Per restare agli ultimi anni mappe e Neymar sono costati circa 400mln, con quei soldi ci compravi monaco di Baviera intera.

Non si capirà mai perche noi italiani abbiamo quasi una sofferenza nel ammettere quando le società lavorano bene....boh


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bayern a -1 da noi.
> 
> Qua o succede un miracolo o entro il prossimo decennio ci supereranno Liverpool, Bayern e Barcellona.



La cosa migliore da fare è cancellare dalla memoria i ricordi del Milan del passato. Non torneremo mai più a quei livelli.


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la squadra migliore. Il Bayern fa un calcio a dir poco fantastico, non è una squadra perfetta perché dietro la linea difensiva si prende sempre tantissimi rischi, ma è perfettamente bilanciato a quello che propongono. Partita fantastica di Thomas Muller, che sembra rinato. Fantastico pure Thiago Alcantara, giocatore forse troppo sottovalutato.
> 
> Leggo critiche a Mbappé: indubbiamente stasera è mancato, ma a questo non manca nulla per diventare il migliore al mondo, se non un po' di fame in più in queste partite. Non credo gli mancheranno occasioni per rifarsi in carriera.


Aggiungiamo pure Leo Goretzka, monumentale centrocampista difensivo, regista basso e punto di equilibrio della squadra in ogni istante. Giocatore veramente superiore.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Noi oggi siamo fuori da ogni discorso,alcuni quasi neanche ci conoscono tra i calciatori e tra le nuove generazioni di bambini,siamo all'80mo posto del ranking,dietro anche a squadre della Bielorussia e del Kazakistan,cioè,ma veramente ancora troviamo la forza e la voglia di parlare di Milan?




Tutte le squadre che abbiamo umiliato per anni stanno sempre in champions e vincono. Tra i grandi manchiamo solo noi. Allucinante. 

Le bestemmie contro il demonio che ci ha ridotto così (ho venduto a uno stato, cit.) non saranno mai abbastanza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me state esagerando. La partita è stata equilibrata, poche palle.
> Mbappe il rigore con la magia se l'ero procurato dai.



come al solito si commenta solo il risultato


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore da fare è cancellare dalla memoria i ricordi del Milan del passato. Non torneremo mai più a quei livelli.



Bravo,ma per tanti è ancora troppo difficile da capire.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,ma per tanti è ancora troppo difficile da capire.



Ste cose qua le scrivevano anche gli interisti nel loro forum qualche anno fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,ma per tanti è ancora troppo difficile da capire.



Prima o poi lo capiranno tutti.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per restare agli ultimi anni mappe e Neymar sono costati circa 400mln, con quei soldi ci compravi monaco di Baviera intera.
> 
> Non si capirà mai perche noi italiani abbiamo quasi una sofferenza nel ammettere quando le società lavorano bene....boh



Tra l'altro il Bayern non ha una società che mette soldi, ma spende quello che incassa.
E' arrivata ad essere quello che è facendo bene sul mercato, investendo bene, stadio e acquistando in germania.
Oggi si permette acquisti milionari, ma semplicemente perchè sti soldi li ha, non perchè la proprietà fa sponsorizzazioni ecc...

E' difficile da ammettere. Oggi ha vinto effettivamente una squadra che ha misurato le spese contro una che spende e spande.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come al solito si commenta solo il risultato



Si infatti. Questo dominio Bayern, non l'ho visto! La partita è stata equilibrata e gli episodi parlano di 2 gol sbagliati (Di maria e Mbappe) e di un rigore netto non rivisto al Var (vergognoso) con magia del piccolo Francese. Con questo non dico che non ci stia la vittoria del Bayern eh, ma il match è stato molto equilibrato.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come al solito si commenta solo il risultato



Partita equilibrata, ma il PSG ha giocato malissimo in attacco.

Io non capisco l'accanirsi degli allenatori con i campioni o pseudo campioni.

Se un mister è bravo deve saper togliere Neymar e mettere un altro al suo posto... Troppo semplice mettere la squadra con i giocatori più forti sulla carta e non toglierli.

Neymar ha fatto pena... Io avrei messo un vero centravanti.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ste cose qua le scrivevano anche gli interisti nel loro forum qualche anno fa.



Ecco,iniziamo col cambiare proprietà,se finiamo in mani serie come gli interisti allora potrai rivedere la luce,fino ad allora però accontentatevi dei settimi posti con magari qualche apparizione casuale al 4 posto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro il Bayern non ha una società che mette soldi, ma spende quello che incassa.
> E' arrivata ad essere quello che è facendo bene sul mercato, investendo bene, stadio e acquistando in germania.
> Oggi si permette acquisti milionari, ma semplicemente perchè sti soldi li ha, non perchè la proprietà fa sponsorizzazioni ecc...
> 
> E' difficile da ammettere. Oggi ha vinto effettivamente una squadra che ha misurato le spese contro una che spende e spande.



Mah, capisco cosa intendi ma questo discorso starebbe meglio al Borussia Dortmund di turno, il Bayern è ben gestito economicamente da sempre, ma parte da una posizione di forza tale che non ha senso parlare di quanto spende, di commercialisti o sceicchi.
Di certo spendono quanto incassano come ben dici, e altrettanto certamente comprano bene, ma spendono tantissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

tra l'altro adesso che han vinto sono dei maestri commercialisti, come se loro non avessero mai cannato un acquisto....

grazie tutti gli anni spendono centinaia di milioni... dai su.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,iniziamo col cambiare proprietà,se finiamo in mani serie come gli interisti allora potrai rivedere la luce,fino ad allora però accontentatevi dei settimi posti con magari qualche apparizione casuale al 4 posto.



Questo è ovvio, ma anche perché la vera cessione non è mai avvenuta. Ci credo che siamo ancora nella melma.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla lunga se non finisce il mondo tante squadre ne vinceranno ben più di 10. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Le nostre 7 non ce le toglie nessuno.



Lo dicevano anche alla Pro Vercelli che alla lunga avrebbero battuto i loro 7 scudetti.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore da fare è cancellare dalla memoria i ricordi del Milan del passato. Non torneremo mai più a quei livelli.



Finché “qualcuno” si ostina a pretendere un miliardo per un club decaduto e nel frattempo porta avanti il progetto Milan-Monza 0-1, è evidente che sperare di tornare ad alti livelli è utopico. 

Ma almeno le serate storiche dobbiamo ricordarle, dai, abbiamo solo i ricordi, non toglieteci anche quelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Partita equilibrata, ma il PSG ha giocato malissimo in attacco.
> 
> Io non capisco l'accanirsi degli allenatori con i campioni o pseudo campioni.
> 
> ...



ci sei solo tu che dici che ha fatto pena, anzi lo hai ripetuto tipo in 10 post.

chissà perchè! secondo me ti sta simpatico... comunque si, meglio suso.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Finché “qualcuno” si ostina a pretendere un miliardo per un club decaduto e nel frattempo porta avanti il progetto Milan-Monza 0-1, è evidente che sperare di tornare ad alti livelli è utopico.
> 
> Ma almeno le serate storiche dobbiamo ricordarle, dai, abbiamo solo i ricordi, non toglieteci anche quelli.



Dimenticare aiuta a “digerire” meglio il presente di melma e futuro probabilmente peggiore.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questo è ovvio, ma anche perché la vera cessione non è mai avvenuta. Ci credo che siamo ancora nella melma.



Su questo sfondi una porta aperta con me,sostengo la tesi dal primo momento.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro adesso che han vinto sono dei maestri commercialisti, come se loro non avessero mai cannato un acquisto....
> 
> grazie tutti gli anni spendono centinaia di milioni... dai su.




Renato Sanches, Mario Gotze e finora anche Hernandez e Tolisso non è che abbiano entusiasmato. Totale 200 milioni...ehhh ma loro lavorano benehh.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Su questo sfondi una porta aperta con me,sostengo la tesi dal primo momento.



Idem io. Ma ormai per fortuna siamo sempre di più su questo forum a vederla così, anche perché la cosa è assai evidente.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro il Bayern non ha una società che mette soldi, ma spende quello che incassa.
> E' arrivata ad essere quello che è facendo bene sul mercato, investendo bene, stadio e acquistando in germania.
> Oggi si permette acquisti milionari, ma semplicemente perchè sti soldi li ha, non perchè la proprietà fa sponsorizzazioni ecc...
> 
> E' difficile da ammettere. Oggi ha vinto effettivamente una squadra che ha misurato le spese contro una che spende e spande.



Sono d'accordo.... Solo su una cosa dissento non ricordo giocatori comprati a centinaia di milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Idem io. Ma ormai per fortuna siamo sempre di più su questo forum a vederla così, anche perché la cosa è assai evidente.



Lo sanno anche le pietre cosa abbiano architettato. Ma tanto l’avranno fatto in maniera talmente pulita che non potranno pagare. Ma tutte le mie maledizioni prima o poi colpiranno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me state esagerando. La partita è stata equilibrata, poche palle.
> Mbappe il rigore con la magia se l'ero procurato dai.



Il psg ha avuto occasioni, ma il Bayern è sempre sembrato in netto controllo. Ci mancava solo che il psg non creasse niente.


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Partita equilibrata, ma il PSG ha giocato malissimo in attacco.
> 
> Io non capisco l'accanirsi degli allenatori con i campioni o pseudo campioni.
> 
> ...


Fossero capitate ad Icardi le opportunità avute stasera da Neymar e Mbappe, il risultato avrebbe avuto un'altra direzione. Per vincere le finali occorre fare risultato, ovvero fare gol, e senza andare tanto per il sottile. Avere avuto le occasioni da rete, e non averle convertite nel modo banale in cui ciò è accaduto, è determinante nel giudizio sulla prestazione di questi giocatori, che pure hanno avuto il merito di essersele procurate. Da domani torneranno ad essere celebrati, ma non stasera, nell'unica occasione che conti, a questi livelli.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Renato Sanches, Mario Gotze e finora anche Hernandez e Tolisso non è che abbiano entusiasmato. Totale 200 milioni...ehhh ma loro lavorano benehh.



Si ma guardate i bilanci... Non hanno bisogno di sostegno da parte della proprietà come invece fanno PSG City Chelsea Man U e tante altre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Renato Sanches, Mario Gotze e finora anche Hernandez e Tolisso non è che abbiano entusiasmato. Totale 200 milioni...ehhh ma loro lavorano benehh.



ovvio che c'è anche da lavorare bene, ma quando hai così tanti soldi da spendere anche se vai a caso prima o poi li trovi quelli buoni...

poi c'è il barcellona che gioca a perdere ed è un altro discorso...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è l'unica squadra al mondo che vince le Champions quando cambia gli allenatori in corsa. Pazzeschi.



Anch Real con Zidane mi pare


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Speravo che vincesse il PSG primo perché ci teneva lontano il Bayern e secondo perché speravo che vincessero gli Sceicchi e sbattessero in faccia al mondo intero che vince chi spende. Così la gente forse la smetterebbe di rompere le palle con sti progetti di crescita da falliti, andando prendere giovani mezze pippe del Burundi, sperando di trovare il nuovo Maradona!



Ma figurati, anche il Bayern dimostra che bisogna spendere e tanto, anche solo a guardare la panchina che hanno c'è da sentirsi male. Da quel punto di vista puoi stare tranquillo. Definire il Bayern commercialista è come dire che il Berlusca è povero in canna.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate i bilanci... Non hanno bisogno di sostegno da parte della proprietà come invece fanno PSG City Chelsea Man U e tante altre.



In Germania però ha in pratica un monopolio e prende spesso giocatori a 0. Lewa è uno di quelli, come Goretzka, Gotze e Hummels nel recente passato.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate i bilanci... Non hanno bisogno di sostegno da parte della proprietà come invece fanno PSG City Chelsea Man U e tante altre.




La proprietà: cioè Audi, Adidas e Allianz che nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse del Bayern..


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2020)

Thiago Alcantara sontuoso...Vittoria meritata


----------



## singer (23 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anch Real con Zidane mi pare



Anche il Chelsea con Di Matteo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Agosto 2020)

per del piero si chiama CONAN ahahahaha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per restare agli ultimi anni mappe e Neymar sono costati circa 400mln, con quei soldi ci compravi monaco di Baviera intera.
> 
> Non si capirà mai perche noi italiani abbiamo quasi una sofferenza nel ammettere quando le società lavorano bene....boh



Il concetto che si vuole difendere é che non é lavorando bene che si vince, ma spendendo e poi spendendo e poi spendendo ancora.
Questo perché noi per tornare “lavorando bene” se va bene, ci mettiamo 5 anni. Mentre se arriva il cammellaro si puó fare velocemente e visto che siamo stufi.....
Se tutti facciamo capire a Singer che “il progetto” non é benvenuto, i trova uno sceicco o un Arnault che ci piace un bel pó.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La proprietà: cioè Audi, Adidas e Allianz che nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse del Bayern..



Resta il fatto che la società Bayern è in antitesi con le realtà “arabe” note a tutti. Spendono una vagonata di cash perché hanno lavorato alla grande negli anni, peraltro instaurando un vero e proprio monopolio in Germania. Noi lo potevamo fare benissimo una quindicina d’anni fa, ma abbiano scelto di vivacchiare.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Agosto 2020)

Ma per favore, il bayern commercialisti ahahahaha avranno avuto mezzo miliardo solo in panchina


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto che si vuole difendere é che non é lavorando bene che si vince, ma spendendo e poi spendendo e poi spendendo ancora.
> Questo perché noi per tornare “lavorando bene” se va bene, ci mettiamo 5 anni. Mentre se arriva il cammellaro si puó fare velocemente e visto che siamo stufi.....
> Se tutti facciamo capire a Singer che “il progetto” non é benvenuto, i trova uno sceicco o un Arnault che ci piace un bel pó.



Ah beh.. per vincere in italia basta molto meno di un cammellaro se è per questo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutte le squadre che abbiamo umiliato per anni stanno sempre in champions e vincono. Tra i grandi manchiamo solo noi. Allucinante.
> 
> Le bestemmie contro il demonio che ci ha ridotto così (ho venduto a uno stato, cit.) non saranno mai abbastanza.



Sigh! É cosí, mi unisco


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ovvio che c'è anche da lavorare bene, ma quando hai così tanti soldi da spendere anche se vai a caso prima o poi li trovi quelli buoni...
> 
> poi c'è il barcellona che gioca a perdere ed è un altro discorso...




Faccio un esempio: hanno pagato Davies circa 20 milioni, se andava male per loro perdere 20 milioni è niente. Per la stessa cifra noi abbiamo preso Theo. E se fosse andato male sarebbero stati 20 milioni di sanguinosa perdita.

Invece quando eravamo noi i ricchi ci potevamo permettere flop come Rivaldo, Redondo o Dhorasoo. Che però non incidevano sui risultati.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che la società Bayern è in antitesi con le realtà “arabe” note a tutti. Spendono una vagonata di cash perché hanno lavorato alla grande negli anni, peraltro instaurando un vero e proprio monopolio in Germania. Noi lo potevamo fare benissimo una quindicina d’anni fa, ma abbiano scelto di vivacchiare.




Eh, hai detto niente dominare il movimento calcistico del paese più ricco d’Europa.

I discorsi sul Milan li abbiamo ripetuti da anni e abbiamo sempre temuto che quando non fossimo stati più utili il demonio di Arcore ci avrebbe rovinato.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh, hai detto niente dominare il movimento calcistico del paese più ricco d’Europa.
> 
> I discorsi sul Milan li abbiamo ripetuti da anni e abbiamo sempre temuto che quando non fossimo stati più utili il demonio di Arcore ci avrebbe rovinato.



Bastava seguire l’esempio della Juve, che è arrivata a permettersi una da 50 mln lordi annui di ingaggio. Pensa al Milan con la stessa politica ed una Stadio degno del suo nome. Ce lo avrebbero sucato tutti.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bastava seguire l’esempio della Juve, che è arrivata a permettersi una da 50 mln lordi annui di ingaggio. Pensa al Milan con la stessa politica ed una Stadio degno del suo nome. Ce lo avrebbero sucato tutti.



Dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago è iniziata la distruzione scientifica. Il demonio si era stufato del giocattolo. Se ci avesse ceduto realmente a qualcuno che aveva interesse a lasciarci ad alti livelli lo sprofondo non ci sarebbe stato. Invece abbiamo avuto come presidente un personaggio cinese sconosciuto, una roba indegna di una società gloriosa come il Milan. Solo a noi è capitata una roba così. Mai vista una delle più grandi società sportive del mondo che viene “ceduta” ad un poveraccio. Allucinante quello che ci è successo. Ancora non me ne capacito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La proprietà: cioè Audi, Adidas e Allianz che nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse del Bayern..



Aridaje... sono 50 milioni l’anno.

Un altro sponsor, non proprietario (Deutsch Telekom) nel 2015 (!!!!!) ha rinnovato il contratto di sponsorizzazione con il Bayern per 40 ! Milioni l’hanno.

Vedremo nel 2023 quanto costerà sponsorizzare Il Bayern e quanto i 50 milioni degli sponsor partner siano “regalati”.

Mettiamo anche che il costo resti quello del 2015 (non credo) vuol dire che gli “iniettano” un totale di 30 milioni su un bilancio di 750 !!!

Come giá detto le proposte alternative non mancavano, BMW voleva strappare il ruolo di Volkswagen-Audi come sponsor ed è stata respinta.


Difficile arrendersi all’evidenza che questi hanno semplicemente lavorato bene, si preferisce inseguire il mito che solo adorando bene non si puó competere, serve il trucco.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Diciamo sempre grazie al maiale di Arcore se non rivedremo più il Milan giocare partite del genere, assurdo quello che ci ha fatto e continua a farci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il concetto che si vuole difendere é che non é lavorando bene che si vince, ma spendendo e poi spendendo e poi spendendo ancora.
> Questo perché noi per tornare “lavorando bene” se va bene, ci mettiamo 5 anni. Mentre se arriva il cammellaro si puó fare velocemente e visto che siamo stufi.....
> *Se tutti facciamo capire a Singer che “il progetto” non é benvenuto*, i trova uno sceicco o un Arnault che ci piace un bel pó.



quale progetto? milan - monza 0-1? non vedo altri progetti nel milan per ora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quale progetto? milan - monza 0-1? non vedo altri progetti nel milan per ora.



Quello del Bayern


----------



## mandraghe (24 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Aridaje... sono 50 milioni l’anno.
> 
> Un altro sponsor, non proprietario (Deutsch Telekom) nel 2015 (!!!!!) ha rinnovato il contratto di sponsorizzazione con il Bayern per 40 ! Milioni l’hanno.
> 
> ...



Nessuno parla di trucchi. Sul resto tu hai un’opinione diversa, ci sta, ma io la vedo diversamente. 

Sul lavorare bene è vero solo in parte, primo: perché dominano il mercato tedesco e si possono permettere Lewa a zero e di strappare i migliori talenti tedeschi alle altre squadre. E secondo perché anche loro gli sbagli li fanno: ho citato Tolisso, Renato Sanches, Gotze e adesso hanno anche la grana Coutinho. Perciò ribadisco che non è vero che sono perfetti, ma quando domini il calcio tedesco e dietro hai colossi come Adidas, Audi e Allianz è tutto più semplice.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Proprio bluff Neymar no, però capisco cosa intendi.
> 
> Mbappè invece è il primo giocatore che vorrei al Milan se avessi questo potere



Bluff nel senso che è considerato un fuoriclasse e uno dei migliori giocatori della sua generazione, ma in realtà, tolta la Champions 2015, dove comunque fu solo uno tra i protagonisti, non è mai stato realmente decisivo in vittorie importanti, e spesso è sparito nei momenti che clou.
Mbappè dal canto suo ha l'età e il fatto di poter già vantare una vittoria ai mondiali, però stasera è mancato in personalità. Chiaramente è il giocatore più forte della sua generazione. Al Milan pagherei di tasca mia per avere uno dei due, ma mi accontenterei anche di un Di Maria...


----------



## addox (24 Agosto 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Diciamo sempre grazie al maiale di Arcore se non rivedremo più il Milan giocare partite del genere, assurdo quello che ci ha fatto e continua a farci.


Non è tanto assurdo per una persona con il suo ego. Per altro lo aveva già fatto, molti anni fa con la polisportiva e più recentemente con le tv all'estero. E' un satrapo, che dal quel 2% perso alle elezioni per la cessione di Kakà, ha tirato una linea e la cosa andrà avanti fino all'ultimo giorno.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno parla di trucchi. Sul resto tu hai un’opinione diversa, ci sta, ma io la vedo diversamente.
> 
> Sul lavorare bene è vero solo in parte, primo: perché dominano il mercato tedesco e si possono permettere Lewa a zero e di strappare i migliori talenti tedeschi alle altre squadre. E secondo perché anche loro gli sbagli li fanno: ho citato Tolisso, Renato Sanches, Gotze e adesso hanno anche la grana Coutinho. Perciò ribadisco che non è vero che sono perfetti, ma quando domini il calcio tedesco e dietro hai colossi come Adidas, Audi e Allianz è tutto più semplice.


In due parole è la juve di Germania, con tutto quello che ne consegue.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco, grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 col PSG, si è laureato campione d'Europa per la sesta volta. I bavaresi hanno vinto tutte le partite della Champions 2019/2020. Record assoluto. Nessuno ci era mai riuscito.


Complimenti a loro. Erano i favoriti e hanno mantenuto le aspettative. Il PSG ha disputato un'ottima prova, ma è stata molto sciupona.


----------



## vota DC (24 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non avevo dubbi.. quali sono?



Che Mbappe ha vinto un mondiale mafioso con un allenatore mafioso che ne aveva rubato già uno come giocatore nel 1998 e quindi non sapeva giocare competizioni pulite mentre Neymar giocava almeno in un campionato dove c'era una squadra rivale.


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Agosto 2020)

Neymar totalmente nullo...unica cosa buona fatta il tiro con annessa paratona di neuer...Mbappe non avrà fatto i miracoli ma secondo me solo perchè stava praticamente giocando da solo in attacco...ogni volta che ha preso palla ha saltato l'uomo...poi si è pure mangiato un goal clamoroso, ma dire che questo è scarso ragazzi...forse è troppo giovane ancora


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Agosto 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Neymar totalmente nullo...unica cosa buona fatta il tiro con annessa paratona di neuer...Mbappe non avrà fatto i miracoli ma secondo me solo perchè stava praticamente giocando da solo in attacco...ogni volta che ha preso palla ha saltato l'uomo...poi si è pure mangiato un goal clamoroso, ma dire che questo è scarso ragazzi...forse è troppo giovane ancora



La penso come te. Resto comunque dell'idea che ieri persino Neymar non si trovava bene a giocare senza punta. Ci voleva uno come Icardi in campo. Se avete fatto caso, spesso e volentieri centralmente non c'era nessuno. Neymar è un esterno e tendeva sempre e comunque ad allargarsi, lasciando scoperto il corridoio centrale. Così facendo non c'era nemmeno nessuno a fare da collante tra i due esterni di attacco.
Guardiola lanciò anni fa questa moda di giocare col falso nueve, che per me è stata una sciagura per molti allenatori. Mbappe il suo lo ha fatto, purtroppo i gol capita di sbagliarli, ma come dici bene te giocava da solo, stessa identica cosa per Di Maria.


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La penso come te. Resto comunque dell'idea che ieri persino Neymar non si trovava bene a giocare senza punta. Ci voleva uno come Icardi in campo. Se avete fatto caso, spesso e volentieri centralmente non c'era nessuno. Neymar è un esterno e tendeva sempre e comunque ad allargarsi, lasciando scoperto il corridoio centrale. Così facendo non c'era nemmeno nessuno a fare da collante tra i due esterni di attacco.
> Guardiola lanciò anni fa questa moda di giocare col falso nueve, che per me è stata una sciagura per molti allenatori. Mbappe il suo lo ha fatto, purtroppo i gol capita di sbagliarli, ma come dici bene te giocava da solo, stessa identica cosa per Di Maria.



Infatti quando hanno annunciato la formazione ho pensato "Mbappe gioca in mezzo??" davo per scontato che Neymar giocasse largo a sinistra come suo solito...va bene prenderli in velocità (penso fosse quella la tattica di tuchel) ma con una difesa come quella del bayern gli è mancato incredibilmente un Cavani


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2020)

Partita che è finita come immaginavo..il Bayern non ha praticamente creato nulla a differenza delle altre partite. Ma alla fine, a parti rare eccezioni, una squadra prestigiosa vince praticamente sempre contro una meno prestigiosa nelle finali.


----------

